# Street Performers



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Every once and a while we come across someone just sitting around as if they have no better place to be, giving the rest of the world music. Sometimes they do it for money and other times they play their instrument simply because they love to. What do you think/do when you encounter one of these individuals? Have you ever come across someone who was extremely good, bad, or just unique?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

There is a flautist on the corner of my office building that like clockwork stands there an plays the same 10 notes of a jazz tune repeatedly all day. I don't give him money. I should though, as he is better than the guy kitty corner to him who protests the mayor constantly and shouts at people as they cross the street.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The people with electric guitars and gig worthy amplifiers bother me. I mean, there are people out here whose sole instrument is a half broken acoustic guitar made by some no name company that was around in the 80s for a couple of years, and you think that you have the right to ask for money with your shiny new Custom Shop Strat and your Marshall stack? Disgraceful.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

As soon as I saw that title I thought "Ah yes, must hurry up and become one" :lol: Gotta get some stupid license though. 

There was this horrible one once, standing outside the shopping centre, screeching away at the violin. There have also been some singers/guitarists who are "OK." Though the only really good one I know plays Scottish reels and jigs, she is really good, always give her a coin or two.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

We don't get many buskers in our town but one or two have been worthy of note - I remember a youngish man in dark suit and bow tie playing classical guitar at the edge of the shopping precinct. Nice and understated - much rather encounter that than all those sax-playing buskers whose idea of entertaining the public amount to little more than Kenny G with a backing tape.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> The people with electric guitars and gig worthy amplifiers bother me. I mean, there are people out here whose sole instrument is a half broken acoustic guitar made by some no name company that was around in the 80s for a couple of years, and you think that you have the right to ask for money with your shiny new Custom Shop Strat and your Marshall stack? Disgraceful.


What. Do you think street musicians only are for the poor? Some people do actually like to show others their music, and make a little extra. e.g. this is a friend of mine, and he is not exactly poor 



but he does it, because he makes a lot of money out of it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> but he does it, because he makes a lot of money out of it.


Well, I can see how greed would be a good motivator.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

is it really greed? he sits there up to 6 hours a day, and shares his skill and talent. Plenty of people watches him, and they decide if they want to give money.

The worst thing i know of, is bad street musicians (poor or not) who sits and play. Sounds terrible.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> is it really greed?


What do you normally call it when people who already have plenty of money do things for the express purpose of gaining more money?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's called working? doing a job?... But ok. So being a soloist at the concert house, is fine, but when you bring it to the street - it's a big no-no? 

I love walking trough Oslo, and hear good music. If they are good enough, and i like it, i give money because they deserve it.

I don't get your problem, and i don't get why only beggars and poor people should be street performers.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> It's called working? doing a job?


Well no, I think the majority of people who have jobs have them because they need the income to meet their expenses, and I would hope that people who play concert halls are doing it primarily for the joy of making music. I have no interest in discussing your friend any further since I don't know what his situation is, though I'm guessing he has plenty of money if he can afford a good size drum kit and the means to transport it.



Ravndal said:


> I don't get your problem, and i don't get why only beggars and poor people should be street performers.


The street players with crappy instruments who can't make a big noise are out there because (I would assume) they need the money, and I think it's more than a little inconsiderate for someone with a £3000+ guitar amp combo who clearly does not need the money to set up near them and play over the top of them. Those guys should be playing clubs. That is my problem, and that is also why I think people who actually need the money should be the only ones doing it.

If you think I'm unreasonable or ridiculous, that's fine. I've made my point.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's called self promoting. People was amazed of his skills, and they filmed it and uploaded it on youtube. and because of that, he got plenty of job offers, joined a very famous band, won international roland drum contest's etc.

He started out because he wanted some extra cash. And of course because he loves what he does, and everyone likes to be acknowledged.

But if it's true that the 'rich' musician with his big AMP camped up near a poor fellow, he is clearly an *******. there is plenty of spaces to play in a big city. But if you mean that people only can be street performers if they are poor, i disagree with you.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Some time ago I was in London and there is a spot in the market of Covent Garden where there are many street performers. There was one singer who sang Voi che sapete, which was pretty good for a street performace. Also the woman was playing the audience very well, like a true entertainer. The woman had considerable talent, maybe she was a student, she seemed very young.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Well, I can see how greed would be a good motivator.


I see where you're coming from, but this reminds me of something my mother (and likely a few others' mothers) has told me repeatedly. She said "Figure out what you love and the find a way to make money doing it". I think that if somebody can make a living, or even some cash on the side for basic things like gas money or helping out with rent, or even savings then it's a good thing.

I don't like the idea of taking from the poor, but I don't think that's really what this is, it's sharing something you love with others in return for something that they love.... namely, money. Be it on the curb, or in a recital hall, it's still the same thing in principle I think.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I see where you're coming from, but this reminds me of something my mother (and likely a few others' mothers) has told me repeatedly. She said "Figure out what you love and the find a way to make money doing it". I think that if somebody can make a living, or even some cash on the side for basic things like gas money or helping out with rent, or even savings then it's a good thing.
> 
> I don't like the idea of taking from the poor, but I don't think that's really what this is, it's sharing something you love with others in return for something that they love.... namely, money. Be it on the curb, or in a recital hall, it's still the same thing in principle I think.


^This

I got some problems with my formulation in English


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

My most interesting experience was when I was in New York City. I was in the Subway passing through a station and there was a one man band. He had to be playing at least four instruments with hands and feet. Earlier that day I also saw a man playing a peculiar Asian instrument which was almost as interesting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

One time I went to DC, at a metro station, I remember there was this guy with an electric violin playing some classical. He had a recording accompaniment for himself too, a little amp and stuff. Maybe there was a 2nd person with him, I don't remember.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Back in the late 1980s, I was a participant in the Music Under New York program , an organized program run by the city to give musicians a chance to perform at various places in New York,including Grand Central and Penn Station etc . It's still active .
You have to audiition for it, and if accepted, they give you a banner proclaiming your membership to show to the public when performing , and a permit to perform , so cops cannot chase you away . Each performer or group is given a specific time and place to play several times a week in advance by mail .
Among the things I plaed were a transcription for horn of the Bach cello suites, and excerpts from various horn concertos by Mozart etc . I got a fair amount of money each day , and quite a few people complimented me on my playing . It was a cool experience !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Back in the late 1980s, I was a participant in the Music Under New York program , an organized program run by the city to give musicians a chance to perform at various places in New York,including Grand Central and Penn Station etc . It's still active .
> You have to audiition for it, and if accepted, they give you a banner proclaiming your membership to show to the public when performing , and a permit to perform , so cops cannot chase you away . Each performer or group is given a specific time and place to play several times a week in advance by mail .
> Among the things I plaed were a transcription for horn of the Bach cello suites, and excerpts from various horn concertos by Mozart etc . I got a fair amount of money each day , and quite a few people complimented me on my playing . It was a cool experience !


I would love to do that... but only if it was safe! I might need a male escort with me.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I never had any problems . I was performing in areas with tons of people and there were always cops around .


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

I once saw a guy with a euphonium in London sat on a big old CD player blaring music. He played the bass line; wouldn't have been very exciting except that every time he blew a note fire shot out of the top of his instrument.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ravndal said:


> The worst thing i know of, is bad street musicians (poor or not) who sits and play. Sounds terrible.


Yeah.

Too often, we encounter ones where the temptation is to offer to pay them to _stop_.

Occasionally, we're pleasantly surprised though. Not often enough- but it happens...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Recently came across a possibly deranged man with a keytar singing "in Sheffield you can be who you want to be, see who you want to see, it's the golden age, in Sheffield" etc. non-stop. He's probably the way he is because Philip Glass stole his ideas on repetition and got rich on them, Edison to his Tesla, if you will.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Once, when I visited Vancouver I saw a man walking and singing opera. He had a huge, definitely trained voice. As I took a bus, I could still hear him singing for a little while. I have no idea who he was, and why he was doing that...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

sabrina said:


> Once, when I visited Vancouver I saw a man walking and singing opera. He had a huge, definitely trained voice. As I took a bus, I could still hear him singing for a little while. I have no idea who he was, and why he was doing that...


Maybe he was walking home after seeing (or performing in) his favorite opera and was feeling so excited about it he just had to keep singing?


----------

